# The AirFrance crash revisited by Sully Sullenberger



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 12, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kERSSRJant0_

It's seems incredible to me; yet without an easily read Angle of Attack (AOA) indicator readable from both seats and with the Airbus's (to my ancient eyes) looney "modern" cockpit set up with independent, unlinked control columns; well it just sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2013)

I thought the lack of a common linked "joystick" was the major contributing cause of the crash. This crash was the culmination of lots of minor problems. And the inability of either pilot to know what position the flight stick was in had to be the worst possible scenario.


----------



## gumbyk (Feb 13, 2013)

oldcrowcv63 said:


> It's seems incredible to me; yet without an easily read Angle of Attack (AOA) indicator readable from both seats and with the Airbus's (to my ancient eyes) looney "modern" cockpit set up with independent, unlinked control columns; well it just sounds like a recipe for disaster.



It did to me, too, until I spoke to Richard de Crespigny. He attributes much of the survival of QF32 to the systems of the A380, and didn't think you would have survived the same incident in any other make of aircraft.


----------



## oldcrowcv63 (Feb 14, 2013)

syscom3 said:


> I thought the lack of a common linked "joystick" was the major contributing cause of the crash. All these crashes are the culmination of lots of minor problems. And the inability of either pilot to know what position the flight stick was in had to be the worst possible scenario.


]]

You are correct sys, at least that's what I took away from the video. I said '_control column_' because in a senior moment, I couldn't think of the word '_Joystick_'  The AOA comes into the picture as a vital bit of info that woulda, coulda, shoulda alerted the aircrew to the nature of the problem (Nose too high). Once in a storm with heavy icing at altitude and was pretty well focused on the AoA as we struggled to climb out of it. Biggest distraction was the corona of Saint Elmos fire that lit the cockpit with little blue-green static discharges playing around the windscreen. Beautiful and scary at once.


----------

